# Automatic Watch guy. . . . thinking about buying an Apple watch. Advice please



## ck40711

Hello everyone. . . . years ago I was that guy that swore the only watches I would ever buy were automatics (just because I think there is something cool about automatic/mechanical watches). Well then I came across deals too good to pass on quartz watches. After having a few good quartz watches, I found my automatics collecting dust in my watch case. Not because I don't like them but because I quickly realized how convenient quartz watches can be. Now I am starting to think about all the benefits a smart watch might bring. 
Last year I bought my wife an Apple Watch Sport (1st generation) and she has not taken it off since (other than to charge it). She loves it, and yesterday while sitting next to her she was giving me updated Master's leader board scores from her Apple Watch and I realized it was time to try a smart watch. 
I would like to get advice from those of you (particularly guys) who already have/had the Apple watch. I know I want the 2nd generation vs. the 1st (because of the water resistance). I really like the look of the stainless iwatch and like the idea of the sapphire crystal, but am trying to justify paying the price difference for the iwatch vs. the sport. Do you have any recommendations or advice for someone like me looking to buy my first Apple watch? Do you like yours or have any regrets? Anything you wish you would have considered before buying one? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rationaltime

It is too late to become an early adopter. My suggestion is for now let
your wife be the gateway to immediate gratification. Read the threads
in this forum. Those who use the Apple Watch seem be happy with it,
but wait for the next version of the Apple Watch which may be shown
late this year. 

The sapphire crystal seems like a good feature, but the cost includes
more reflection from the surface than a glass crystal, about twice as
much reflection. If your use includes much outdoor time I think you 
would notice the reduced display contrast.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## zetaplus93

I was one of those who got the AW right from product launch. While I've since moved back to traditional watches, I really enjoyed the AW while I had it.

I'd suggest not going with the Sapphire model for now. It's more expensive and if you don't like it after several months, you could sell it for (relatively) little loss. I got the sapphire version (and regretted the decision since I lost about 1/2 of what I paid for initially when I sold it) and I plan on getting the Sport version in a few generations. Save money for straps because you're likely going to swap between several of them, from steel to leather to fabric and rubber.


----------



## ck40711

Thanks zetaplus93, that is the kind of feedback I was hoping to get. Mind if I ask why you went back to traditional watches after the AW? I plan on still mixing in traditional watches as well even if getting the AW. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## ronalddheld

I still rotate though a set of watches. I would wait until the next update comes out, perhaps along with the 7S and 7S plus.


----------



## zetaplus93

ck40711 said:


> Thanks zetaplus93, that is the kind of feedback I was hoping to get. Mind if I ask why you went back to traditional watches after the AW? I plan on still mixing in traditional watches as well even if getting the AW. Thanks again for the feedback.


For me, the original AW was too slow CPU/RAM-wise. It was fine at the beginning, but after about a year, I got tired of slow performance and sold it.

The other reason is that I'm still in the phase of being interested in the little mechanical marvels of the movements. I'm guessing that I'll get to a point where I'll get tired of resetting the watch once a week and move back to the AW full time in a few years.

I found it hard having the AW in my rotation, mainly because I missed traditional watches while I wore the AW. The AW provides loads of capabilities though--having a silent notification system on your wrists is really useful! But I'll note that others have had the AW in their rotations without any quibbles, so you'll have to experiment to figure out how it works in your rotation.

So I suppose my advice is to spend a little to try out the AW, but make the experiment longer term, say 3-4 months at a minimum (your opinion might change after a few months, especially when you get to the winter months when the AW becomes, at least to me, less useful under long sleeves or a coat). I wouldn't sell your existing collection of watches yet, just in case the AW doesn't work out. And if it does, that's great, you can sell your watch collection and use the funds to get the Sapphire or Ceramic version when you upgrade.

Good luck!


----------



## MrDagon007

The stainless one looks a lot more posh, you can wear it on a suit.


----------



## BarracksSi

I can't wear a smartwatch into the office at my new job, but because I telework most days (like today), I still wear my AW a lot.

I wrote a lot more here (even about how I can quietly get sports scores on my wrist) --
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html


----------



## ck40711

BarracksSi said:


> I can't wear a smartwatch into the office at my new job, but because I telework most days (like today), I still wear my AW a lot.
> 
> I wrote a lot more here (even about how I can quietly get sports scores on my wrist) --
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html


^ I checked out your post comparing your AW to the rest of your collection, thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## michaeliany

The wife and bro-in-law went halfsies and got me the top of the line AW and another metal strap. 
They were excited for me to open the box since they both love their AWs.
I didn't know much about it but they showed me what I could do with it. They set it up and I wore it for the first week, all the while thinking: why couldn't have this been a seiko samurai or a pre-owned omega AT? 
I made sure to let them know my appreciation but I have only worn it twice since, when we've gone to visit the bro-in-law.
I don't know what model it is except that they told me it's top of the line. I haven't even cracked open its manual - that should tell you enough how I just don't like it.
It looks cool, has some nice functionality, and I know I'm lucky to have it.
It just isn't me.
So maybe try your best to ascertain if the AW does reflect you in even a small way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dscustoms

I'm trying to find a use for it, but right now I'm leaning to wearing a great watch, and using my phone like I do even with the Apple Watch. None of the functions are good enough to replace the phone right now


----------



## srvwus

I wrote a post about my recent experiences rediscovering my early AW which I only used for workouts for the past year or so until recently. To me, it becomes more of a "watch" with either the metal band or leather straps. Now that's totally subjective and may be different if my rubber strap were black (mine is white), but I guess the first two options remind me of my mechanicals. While it is inherently limited in function due to screen size, I do appreciate the ability to keep my phone outside patient rooms, but still be connected while I'm in there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveangel

My $0.02 would be to go for it. It's worth it just for the fun and entertainment it'll bring you. If you don't like it you can always recoup some of the $ by selling it on eBay or something.


----------



## happyrock

Late to the party but it really depends on how you plan on using it. The series 2 is great for exercise, and can be used strictly for that. But the real benefit to it is using it daily, always having it connected to your phone. If you're going to take it off for a few days, that benefit diminishes. I still think they're great as a smart watch, great for exercise, but not the best for a collection of more than 1 watch.


----------



## mcwatch12

I think the hassle of having to charge the apple watch everyday is too much


----------



## ronalddheld

mcwatch12 said:


> I think the hassle of having to charge the apple watch everyday is too much


If you charge your cellphone daily and do not complain, why do so for the AW?


----------



## icemanfive0

I've been wearing automatic watches for years and just purchased an Apple Watch Series 2 online today. I carry two cell phones, one for work and one for personal use. I think the AW will free up my personal phone while I'm at work and I can leave it in my pocket or on the desk. I'm constantly going back and forth checking messages and emails on both phones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

icemanfive0 said:


> I've been wearing automatic watches for years and just purchased an Apple Watch Series 2 online today. I carry two cell phones, one for work and one for personal use. *I think the AW will free up my personal phone while I'm at work and I can leave it in my pocket or on the desk.* I'm constantly going back and forth checking messages and emails on both phones.


The AW will work great for that. I've got my notifications filtered to just send to the watch emails from VIPs, phone calls, texts, and a couple apps (mostly news and my favorite sports teams). That way, the watch taps me only when it's actually important.


----------



## SMP300M

Hi guys, this thread is quite fresh, so I will use this to get some feedback, on related topic. 

Does anyone wear Apple Watch and mechanical watch(es) on regular rotation? How do you manage?

I have 2 automatic winding mechanical watches. Seiko Orange Monster that I use daily. And Omega SMP that I use for special occasions. With the Seiko OM being worn almost daily, I never had to worry about winding it. I do have to set the time/date on SMP when I use it.

I never thought I would be interested in Apple Watch. When Apple Watch was originally released, I had chance to get it at significant discount, but passed on that. Now I have another chance to buy new Series 3 at significant discount (basically 50% off), I am leaning toward getting this new toy.

My dilemma is how to wear the Apple Watch and my mechanical watch on regular rotation with ease. Here are possibles methods that I thought of:
- Wear Apple Watch on 1 day and Seiko OM on next day; then rotate daily. This should work as 36 hours (8pm from day 1 to 8am on day 3) is within the power reserve. The downside is I have no flexibility or choice when to use which watch.
- Don't bother. Just set the time on mechanical watches every time before I wear them. Both my watches are divers . I'm concerned with the screw down crown, which I am very careful with not to cross thread.
- Manually winding the mechanical watches. Seiko OM cannot be hand wound. SMP can be hand wound, but concern with screw down crown.
- Get a watch winder. Last time I looked 10 years ago, quality winders are expensive and cheap ones are not worth it. 

Do you have a good suggestion on how to rotate Apple Watch and mechanical watch with ease?


----------



## utzelu

JimmyK said:


> Do you have a good suggestion on how to rotate Apple Watch and mechanical watch with ease?


Watches are very personal so what works for one doesn't suit another. I would say just don't bother and set the time before wearing it. Plus that you may like the Apple Watch so much that you would not wear the others for some time. There is no concern about cross threading the crown unless you really want to. They are made from SS so they are pretty tough.


----------



## MrDagon007

I find the apple watch best worn for say a week because then you can begin to appreciate its functions.


----------



## BarracksSi

Here's my usage:

AW almost every day, and regular watches for the two days I go to the office.


----------



## 88Keys

JimmyK said:


> Do you have a good suggestion on how to rotate Apple Watch and mechanical watch with ease?


I am a long-time enthusiast for smart watches. Recently, I got into mechanical watches, and one-by-one, have replaced all my smart watches with mechanicals. Except for the Apple Watch. This one is difficult, because it's just so good. I don't foresee me getting rid of this any time soon.

I have a particular soft spot for the Apple Watch because its gentle nagging about activity prompted this former lard-arse to get off his butt, and lose forty pounds in the last year. I still use it every day for exercise. Possibly when (if) the honeymoon period is over with mechanicals, I may reverse the rotation and use the Apple Watch as my daily wear, and mechanicals for special occasions. Who knows?

When I wear my mechanicals, I'm aware of missing the hugely useful notifications on the Apple Watch; when I wear the Apple Watch, I'm aware of the "coldness" of the computer and miss the soul of a mechanical. It's quite tough to reconcile the two.

Anyway, I'm not sure I have any earth-shattering advice for you, but, at least for me, this is how it currently fits into my rotation:
Mechanical during the day and at work (I'm a pianist, so have a solar quarts dress watch for that), Apple Watch for tracking exercise. Apple Watch at night so that I can easily see the time in the middle of the night, and I use it to track my sleep.

Either way, if you're on the fence about the Apple Watch, I can't recommend it enough-provided you can accept that it won't have the "soul" of your mechanical watches. This is offset by its utility.


----------



## tedjosg2003

BarracksSi said:


> Here's my usage:
> 
> AW almost every day, and regular watches for the two days I go to the office.


The other way round for me, regular daily and AW for my day out with the kids

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP300M

If I get the Apple Watch, I'd use the Apple Watch during weekdays when I work, for notifications. I would use my mechanical watches during weekends.

Because of the discount, I probably will get the Apple Watch Series 3 without LTE. If I don't like it, I can give it away. If I like it, I think I will buy watch winder for my mechanical watchews. Looks like I can get an average watch winder for $100-$125.


----------



## edhchoe

I have converted to wearing the apple watch 24/7. 
Sleep and activity tracking is very interesting


----------



## 88Keys

edhchoe said:


> I have converted to wearing the apple watch 24/7.
> Sleep and activity tracking is very interesting


I have a constant daily struggle about that. I love my mechanical and analogue watches, but I'm always acutely aware of the functionality I'm giving up to wear them-especially as I wear it to work out every day. Beauty or brains.


----------



## Zelig

I held off buying an AW for a long time... mostly because I was worried it would take over. And I do agree that it’s at its best when you wear it daily. That said, I’ve settled into a routine that works. I wear my mechanicals mostly during the work week and the AW at the gym and for kicking around on Saturdays. I probably sacrifice some of the benefits that way, but it seems to be working for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe

88Keys said:


> I have a constant daily struggle about that. I love my mechanical and analogue watches, but I'm always acutely aware of the functionality I'm giving up to wear them-especially as I wear it to work out every day. Beauty or brains.


I think I will be wearing my AW3 even when I go to opera or concerts in my suit and tie. I will just wear the Apple watch with nice leather strap when I am dressed up.

The silent taptic engine is also genius.


----------



## Fer Guzman

edhchoe said:


> I think I will be wearing my AW3 even when I go to opera or concerts in my suit and tie. I will just wear the Apple watch with nice leather strap when I am dressed up.
> 
> The silent taptic engine is also genius.


I have to wear a tie to work. First year it felt weird wearing the AW in professional attire, then I relegated my dress watch to things like weddings etc. Now I just don't care I wear it with everything haha and I sold the dress watch. Sometimes I think about getting another one of those +/- 5 sec p/y citizens, but I don't know when I would wear it.

First AW and the old daily wearer. Citizen CTQ57-0954 high accuracy quartz.


----------



## lvt

Why do you call that wrist-computer a watch?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

lvt said:


> Why do you call that wrist-computer a watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Why do you have to be a hater?


----------



## rationaltime

lvt said:


> Why do you call that wrist-computer a watch?


Well, the time display is just an app. I call this product a "wrist phone".
However, this is an Apple product. Apple gets to name it, and Apple
named their product the "Apple Watch". So, that is what we call it here.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

Mt. Moderator does not want to get into the miasma of what is a watch.


----------



## edhchoe

The main function of a watch is the main function of the apple watch. 
The apple watch does whole a lot more in addition to its main function and that's why i wear it.


----------



## edhchoe

The main function being making the wallet lighter and the wrist heavier.


----------

